# Need new PSU



## noob (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I have purchased Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H LGA 1155 Intel B75 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX DDR3 1600 Motherboard 


For below specs, I would like to buy a PSU (modular will be great) which should fit in CM 430 cabinet.

Not going to overclock anything.

CPU: Core-i5 2400 
Cabinet: CM 430
GPU: ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
RAM: G.Skill 12 GB DDR3 1333Mhz
HDD: 500GB Segate
SDD: Samsung 850 Evo
Windows 10 64 bit OS


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2015)

Corsair CX430M or RM450.


----------



## noob (Dec 31, 2015)

topgear said:


> Corsair CX430M or RM450.



How is Antec VP500PC  compared to CX430M ? Will Antec fit in my cabinet ?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 31, 2015)

it will be fine as well, just more power. 

and it will fit.


----------



## anky (Dec 31, 2015)

Check in Bazaar section of the forum..someone was selling sealed pack Corsair CS550 for 3k

- - - Updated - - -

*www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/195592-corsair-cs550m.html


----------



## noob (Jan 2, 2016)

topgear said:


> Corsair CX430M or RM450.



Purchased RM450.  I hope it fits in my cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2016)

it will for sure.


----------



## noob (Mar 3, 2016)

I am planning to buy Corsair CX500-80 Plus Power Supply Will it fit ?
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair CX500-80 Plus Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes it will. 

they have the same dimensions.


----------

